# mp3 improvements for Kindle Fire?



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I've started downloading .mp3 files from Amazon's music store, and I've ended up with a nice little collection of songs stored in Amazon's "Cloud." I was delighted that I could access them on my new Kindle Fire tablet. But I'm really surprised by the new improvements that Amazon announced yesterday...



> Amazon scans customers' iTunes and Windows Media Player libraries and matches the songs on their computers to Amazon's 20 million song catalog. All matched songs - even music purchased from iTunes or ripped from CDs - are instantly made available in Cloud Player and are upgraded for free to high-quality 256 Kbps audio.
> 
> Music that customers have already uploaded to Cloud Player also will be upgraded...
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1720457&highlight=


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a bit confused by their changes. They separated the drive from the player and I got a notice that I had more than the allowed 250 songs imported in the player. After 30 days I either have to pay 24.99 or delete the extra songs. This is songs that are ripped from CD's or purchased elsewhere, amazon mp3's do not count. 

It used to be that it was one, drive and player and we had 5 gig free. I am still far under that limit, but now its amount of songs, 250. 

So now I have to delete songs I guess. It was nice to have some of my older stuff on there to stream in a playlist. Not sure where else to do that now. 

I need some tea to figure this all out. 

eta:, just checked, I have 282 imported songs right now. I see they upgraded 52 of my songs to the new audio, but I have 230 purchased from amazon songs total, so how do the other ones get upgraded to the better audio?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am sitting here with two browser windows open trying to determine what I can delete from my Archived Music in my Cloud Drive since I had started uploading previous purchases (before Amazon had them available)...
WHY can I only see them sorted by Artist??  It is so much easier for me to manage a large amount of stuff when it's sorted by Album...
I guess this is good in the long run, but right now it's just annoying.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

It's good to hear from other Kindle owners about Amazon's new "cloud player" changes. Another complaint I've heard is that Amazon is you can lose either way. Either Amazon replaces your high-quality mp3s with their lower-quality 256 Kbps files -- or they upgrade the quality of your .mp3s, but also reduce the amount of storage space you have _left_ for any new .mp3s that you want to add to your collection!

But I'm mostly just confused about how they plan to scan my Windows Media Player library. Er, if my girlfriend e-mailed me a pirated .mp3 back in 1998, is Amazon going to identify it, and then send the Recording Industry Association of America to my house to prosecute me for copyright infringement?


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

If I'm reading this thread right, there's some confusion about the "new" cloud player and the upgrade service. The upgrade service is something you have to opt into. Agreeing to the new cloud terms of service doesn't allow Amazon to scan your library. I have about 60 GB of music on my Mac, the whole "upgrade" from the old cloud player to the new version only took about 30 seconds. They didn't scan my computer (I have a firewall that would have alerted me), they simply scanned my purchase history and gave me cloud access to everything I've ever bought.

I've been buying off Amazon mp3 since 2008. Last year, or maybe late 2010, Amazon started automatically adding purchased songs to the cloud drive. Anything purchased before that time had to be manually uploaded (but was still considered free storage and didn't count toward my quota). Every time I would try to upload all of my Amazon purchases to the cloud, the uploader app would a) clog up my connection and make my internet basically unusable, and b) would tell me I had 99 hours of upload time remaining. Needless to say, I didn't tie my connection up to do that.

This latest change, instead of scanning my computer, they simply scanned my previous purchase history and gave me cloud access to everything I've ever purchased from Amazon mp3 that wasn't already part of my cloud (483 songs, I think...). I've wanted this ever since the cloud drive became a thing. I have all my Amazon music available on my Fire now (and, through the cloud app, my iPhone), and that makes me happy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got a big ol mess to clean up now in my cloud player  . I did the scan as I just ripped a couple of more CD's I had in the house and it re uploaded a bunch of songs I have had on MP3 for years. Lot of them are my personal 80's, which has a lot of german stuff on it. So it tried to match I guess and couldn't find and gave songs names that have nothing to do with whats what. Some of it is now double, for those they found a close match, but it isn't always the exact version of the song. 

I am going to need some Schnaps tonight, before I attempt to clean that one up.  

Plus, unlike some other folks, I do not get a bundle offer for cloud storage and player together for $25. I'd have to pay for both, which is $50. 

I think I call today procrastination day


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

So I had to call Amazon because of some downloading issues I was having today and I asked a LOT of questions about the new Cloud Player.
The biggest thing that I learned is that if you let your trial expire (mine is 8/31), then you will pay $24.99 to get the Cloud Player Premium which will let you upload (import) up to 250,000 songs.
If you renew before it expires, you should have an option for a combination offer of 50GB Cloud Drive plus Cloud Player Premium for $25.
If your subscription elapses and you have more than the 250 songs, those songs will be moved to the Archived Music folder in Cloud Drive.  If you later purchase Cloud Drive Premium, apparently those songs will go back to Cloud Player.

Atunah, if you did not get a bundle option, call them.  The lady at MP3 support who I spoke to today was very helpful and patient - especially since I had to log off my computer, log on with an admin account, give myself admin rights, and the log back on as me to make sure that everything was working...

I have my calendar marked to renew my plan next Thursday right before it expires.
If you were using the old uploader tool, uninstall it and install the new music importer.  It is MUCH faster than the old one.  It found 4,661 songs in my Music folder on my hard drive and in 15 minutes it has already imported 1,238 songs.  With the old one sometimes it took 20-30 minutes to do a single (regular-length) album.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Calling is really not on the top list of my favorite things  . Phone phobia. 

I went ahead and got the 24.99 cloud player, because everytime I started it, it told me to either upgrade, or get down to 250 songs. I didn't want my songs to disappear as it wasn't very clear to me what would happen. I never got the bundle offer, but I also never had that trial thing others had. The one for the cloud storage. I don't know why I didn't have it as I am sure I bought albums and I think it was a buy a album get 20 gig or something. I always just had the 5 gig. There never was any option for me for a $25 combo. 

Just bummed out that some get the bundle offer and basically 50 gig free for the same price I am paying and all I get is the cloud player and the free 5 gig storage.  . But oh well, its done now. Not much I can do about it.


----------

